# TV Show poll



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Hi Guys.

I would appreciate it if you could spare a few seconds to vote on this poll.

I am currently undertaking some research for a project that some of you will appreciate. I dont want to say too much at this point in time, but need to know how many recurring tv shows do you watch?

Shows such as: 24, Lost, Spooks, NCIS, Dexter, Simpsons, Top Gear etc (not shows like eastenders, the one show, the news, location location location etc)

Can a mod make this into a poll please, with the following options:

1-2
3-4
5-6
7-8
9-10
11-12
13-14
15+

If you dont watch any of the above tv shows then please dont vote.
(sorry if there have been....similar threads on this before, but i am after some current and honest results.)

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Poll added :thumb: Think I've got it right what you wanted, but if not let me know. (you could have added the poll yourself, but anyway )


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

7-8 for me but then that's pretty much all i watch:

24
Lost
Chuck
Spooks
Top Gear
Eureka
Scrubs


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

A lot.

The Simpsons
The Cleveland Show
Family Guy
American Dad
The Big Bang Theory
Heroes
Modern Family
V
South Park
FlashForward
Stargate Universe
Top Gear
Better Off Ted

But it is very rare that each one of the shows is on at least once in a week.

For some reason most of the US shows weren't on last week.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

jamest said:


> A lot.
> 
> The Simpsons
> The Cleveland Show
> ...


The break was due to thanksgiving.

The shows I watch (almost all American produced):

Dexter (Awesome show)
Heroes
Top Gear 
Family Guy
Lost


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

charlie53 said:


> The break was due to thanksgiving.


*Facepalm*

Silly me.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Spooks
Topgear
Gavin and Stacey


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

thanks guys. keep them coming!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

anybody from the afternoon care to fill it in =D

cheers


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Top Gear
Chuck
Dr Who
The Gadget Show

and recently(ish)

Life on Mars / Ashes to Ashes
A Town Called Eureka
sorry, forgot The Big Bang Theory, so my 6 should be a 7!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sopranos (finished but can't stop watching all the dvds)
Frasier (Same as above)
The Office (USA Version)
Top Gear
Entourage
Lost
Scrubs
The Thick Of It
Family Guy
Southpark


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

jamest said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> Silly me.


:lol::lol::lol:

I guess I watch a fair number on satellite
Spooks
Top Gear
Dads Army
Father Ted
One Foot in the Grave
Wheeler Dealers

Would be useful if you identified over what period?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Simpsons
TG
The Family
Wheeler Dealers (Just watched the Bentley transformation :thumb: )


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

thanks guys. keep them coming! =D


----------



## tom769 (Oct 1, 2009)

Lost
Two And A Half Men
Top Gear
How I Met Your Mother


----------



## HiJack (Dec 9, 2009)

Dexter,
Fringe,
Lost,
Heroes,
V,
Top Gear,
Bleach,
Naruto,
American Chopper,
Overhaulin


----------

